# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Articolo 1 comma 100

## SABBRY

Ciao,
devo registrare una fattura senza iva che riporta la frase "operazione effettuata ai sensi dell'articolo 1 comma 100 della legge finanziaria 2008".
non ho capito se è un'operazione esente, esclusa o non soggetta a iva .
Grazie a tutti
Sabry

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao,
> devo registrare una fattura senza iva che riporta la frase "operazione effettuata ai sensi dell'articolo 1 comma 100 della legge finanziaria 2008".
> non ho capito se è un'operazione esente, esclusa o non soggetta a iva .
> Grazie a tutti
> Sabry

  Si tratta di operazione effettuata da contribuente minimo.
E' "imponibile ad aliquota zero"; se usi un software per la contabilità dovrebbero aver previsto una specifica causale, visto che, tra l'altro, gli acquisti effettuati da tali soggetti vanno indicati in apposito rigo nella dichiarazione annuale Iva. 
ciao

----------


## SABBRY

> Si tratta di operazione effettuata da contribuente minimo.
> E' "imponibile ad aliquota zero"; se usi un software per la contabilità dovrebbero aver previsto una specifica causale, visto che, tra l'altro, gli acquisti effettuati da tali soggetti vanno indicati in apposito rigo nella dichiarazione annuale Iva. 
> ciao

  Quindi devo creare un codice iva con descrizione: 
"NON IMPONIBILE ART. 1 COMMA 100 L.FIN 2008"? 
grazie

----------

